# Columbia 100% polyester fishing shirts



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

What is the best way to to imprint tan 100% woven polyester fishing shirts? Designs are primarily black with a spot of red and green. I was thinking of screenprinting the black designs and doing heat transfers for the 2 spot colors. The fabris is quite thin (and slippery). Or would it be better to do plastisol transfers for all rather than direct printing? I am concerned about the heat both in flash curing or the heat press damaging the fabric. Not inexpensive shirts and don't want to screw this up. Because the shirt color is a light tan, I am not really worried about dye migration. Any advice?


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

What about dye-sublimation?
Should be ok using black on Tan polyester.
It's worth a shot.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

We did some full color dye sub on tan vapor and they can out Awesome.Rick


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't do dye sublimation. I am limited at this time to screen printing directly or making plastisol transfers and doing them with the heat press.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

PJ, if you have a heat press you can outsource dye-sublimation transfers. 
There are a few people on the forums who should be able to print dye-sub transfers for you and all you need to do is press them. Look up Jay from Amerasource.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

You tend to sweet a lot with transfers on the back.
As a fisherman my self i can tell you it's pretty uncomfortable fishing in 30c temps (sun on your back) without a transfer let alone a plastisol transfer.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with you Rudi, but this is what the customer has requested as these are shirts he will be wearing in tournament and he wants his sponsors logos on his shirts. Did I mention they are long sleeve and he also wants both sleeves printed too?


----------

